# NYTimes article seeking diagnosis to unresolved GI problem



## kc99 (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi all,

I just noticed this interesting New York Times article on a teenager's unresolved GI problems:

https://nyti.ms/2MIvCYK

This is for their "Diagnosis" series, which requests that readers submit their ideas of what the appropriate diagnosis might be.

Her symptoms do not sound like IBS/lower GI problems. As they note in the article, her symptoms are more reminiscent of cyclic vomiting syndrome or gastroparesis.

But I thought the article might be of interest here, because her experience seems so incredibly representative of the frustrations that many GI patients face in finding satisfactory diagnoses and treatment options.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hi kc99

great article. thanks for posting it!

you are so right! i know from experience how frustrating it is to try to get the correct diagnosis and proper treatment for gastro problems as well as other health problems.

thanks!


----------



## kc99 (Jun 7, 2007)

Hopefully she finds some kind of effective treatment! The article says that an update will be posted at some point.


----------



## SolBrandt (Oct 28, 2019)

I started taking CBD oil to deal with some of the inflammation I was experiencing in my GI. It took a couple of months but it has had a profound effect on my overall comfort. There have been other positive effects as well such as improved mood and sleep.

I also have some friends who struggle with peripheral neuropathy from their diabetes and it has helped them as well. I am convinced it is a miracle supplement and now that the stigma attached with it is going away, there is more research being done about it.


----------

